# The annual Ramadan thread



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The holy month of Ramadan starts around 21st July (subject to moon sighting) and it is pertinent to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody. Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be (are often are) fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours. Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 8.00pm (later than in previous years and to be confirmed). It seems that every year more and more places serve food during the day, but these will be screened from public view. 

Children, pregnant or breast-feeding women and people who are ill are not expected to fast, but please be subtle if giving children drinks or snacks in public.

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others expect non-Muslims to work a full day. Traffic can be heavy as people rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. UAE Labour Law states that ALL employees are entitled to work two hours less. This does not just apply to Muslims. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings. Best to assume that everything takes longer during Ramadan.

The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 19th August subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.

I hope this helps.


----------



## wardliz (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you! We are moving over the first week of August and I had so many of my questions answered. Are the malls still open or do they have restricted hours too?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Great time of year, no school run Chelsea Taxis, half the expats have gone on holidays and if you fancy a race in your car there's the daily Iftar 500!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

wardliz said:


> Thank you! We are moving over the first week of August and I had so many of my questions answered. Are the malls still open or do they have restricted hours too?



Malls are open but many stores will choose to open later than normal, because in general they stay open later than normal during Ramadan.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

May I add too, to please be aware that the behaviour of those who are fasting can and does change quite dramatically during Ramadan, especially in the longer summer months.

Severe dehydration and low blood sugar levels are but some of the more discernible reasons for more erratic, lethargic and/or short-fused behaviour. 

So whether it be your work colleagues, home staff, taxi drivers... or just a passerby in the street - be more than mindful that he/she may not be getting their full dietary type needs as normal, and most likely will behave as such.

(And that is about as polite I can be on the consequences of mass fasting.)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I will be happy to organize the EF Ramadan Iftar once again this year for all those who have just moved to Dubai. It really is a great way to experience a little bit of the culture.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr


Eid al Fitr is a two days public holiday while Eid al Adha 70 days later is a three days public holiday.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Great*



pamela0810 said:


> I will be happy to organize the EF Ramadan Iftar once again this year for all those who have just moved to Dubai. It really is a great way to experience a little bit of the culture.


Ah fab Pam :clap2: it is my first ramadaan in Dubai and have heard so much about the Iftar buffet

No way is that "Dubai stone" shifting anytime soon :confused2:


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

looking forward to my fourth Ramadan here in Dubai ....


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Alcohol starts at 8:00pm is confirmed for those interested.


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> I will be happy to organize the EF Ramadan Iftar once again this year for all those who have just moved to Dubai. It really is a great way to experience a little bit of the culture.


Would love to help you out Pam


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello! Moving late Julyto Dubai! Where can I find about official working hours for visa/bank related offices?


----------



## BALACOOL (Jun 30, 2012)

Most food establishments are closed during the day.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Naive question, can you go to the gym during Ramadan ? I mean if they will be open, if it's accepted that you drink water during sports activity, etc.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

ziokendo said:


> Naive question, can you go to the gym during Ramadan ? I mean if they will be open, if it's accepted that you drink water during sports activity, etc.


Yes gyms are still open. I don't know how all of them handle it, but last year Fitness First put a screen around the water fountains on the gym floor - so if training during daylight hours you could drink during your session but you couldn't carry a water bottle around with you. Easiest option is probably just to go after Iftar, but you may find the gym is busier than usual as those who are fasting who still want to work out will wait until the evening to go. 

I was doing an outdoor bootcamp at the end of Ramadan last year and we had to hide round a corner out of sight to have anything to drink.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Hello! Moving late Julyto Dubai! Where can I find about official working hours for visa/bank related offices?


A lot are reduced working hours I think


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

UAE Labour Law, Article 65:

The maximum normal working hours for adult employees is 8 hours per day or 48 hours per week. In case of commercial establishments, hotels, restaurants, watchmen and other similar professions, this period may be extended to nine hours a day by a decision of the Minister of Labour. *The normal working hours will be reduced by two hours during the holy month of Ramadan.*


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> The maximum normal working hours for adult employees is 8 hours per day or 48 hours per week. In case of commercial establishments, hotels, restaurants, watchmen and other similar professions, this period may be extended to nine hours a day by a decision of the Minister of Labour. The normal working hours will be reduced by two hours during the holy month of Ramadan.


I best pass this on to my company!!! Most of us do 10 hours per day most of which is out side even during the summer! No rest for the wicked! I must have been really evil then!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Engineer said:


> I best pass this on to my company!!! Most of us do 10 hours per day most of which is out side even during the summer! No rest for the wicked! I must have been really evil then!


That is illegal. Every year I write about this in the newspaper and there are are formal announcements from the MoL, but every year employers flount the law.


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been living in Dubai all my life, but I never did find out what happens if you accidentally drank water outside and got caught.

Any idea? It's not just a hefty fine, is it?


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Do people actually get arrested in the UAE for eating and drinking conspicuously outside during Ramadan??

I would think it would just be frowned upon... but not punishable by law. Is it?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

katiepotato said:


> Yes gyms are still open. I don't know how all of them handle it, but last year Fitness First put a screen around the water fountains on the gym floor - so if training during daylight hours you could drink during your session but you couldn't carry a water bottle around with you. Easiest option is probably just to go after Iftar, but you may find the gym is busier than usual as those who are fasting who still want to work out will wait until the evening to go.
> 
> I was doing an outdoor bootcamp at the end of Ramadan last year and we had to hide round a corner out of sight to have anything to drink.


Any idea about an apartments gym? We don't have a water fountain, but as we are mostly non-muslims and I can't see many Muslims working out in the afternoon when I plan on it anyway.

Just curious.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Any idea about an apartments gym? We don't have a water fountain, but as we are mostly non-muslims and I can't see many Muslims working out in the afternoon when I plan on it anyway.
> 
> Just curious.


No idea I'm afraid. I guess the safest thing to do would be to ask anyone else who happens to be working out at the same time if they mind whether you drink or not. If they already have a water bottle to hand it's probably safe to go ahead.


----------



## verdikt (Jun 16, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Do people actually get arrested in the UAE for eating and drinking conspicuously outside during Ramadan??
> 
> I would think it would just be frowned upon... but not punishable by law. Is it?


I think so. I heard there was a 200 buck fine, but I don't think laws that go against their faith would be taken with little action. I mean, why the hell are we waiting for August to go see The Dark Knight Rises after all?


----------



## Descenter (Jul 8, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> Do people actually get arrested in the UAE for eating and drinking conspicuously outside during Ramadan??
> 
> I would think it would just be frowned upon... but not punishable by law. Is it?


Officially speaking, there is a fine for eating or drinking during Ramadan day.

If the offender is a Muslim he/she will be fined, no questions asked. 

If he or she is not a Muslim and an expat AND got caught by a policeman, they are encouraged first to educate you about Ramadan traditions then they will let you go out of good faith that (you didn't know). Which should make the offender feel ashamed and not do it again. But if the offender refused the advise and insisted on the act, the fine will be applied on the spot.

The fine is there for mostly awareness not to give non-Muslim expats hard time living here. It's just a matter of respect.

My source: A family relative works in the police force.


In regards to the general public, yes you will be frowned upon even from non-Muslim expats who are aware about Ramadan traditions.


----------



## Descenter (Jul 8, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Any idea about an apartments gym? We don't have a water fountain, but as we are mostly non-muslims and I can't see many Muslims working out in the afternoon when I plan on it anyway.
> 
> Just curious.


Well, that is a gray area. You see the law "officially" forbids eating and drinking but it is not a strict law because the country is 3/4 expats many of are not Muslims. Now going to the GYM by default implies you need to drink and the law doesn't say GYMs have to close during the day...

Some GYMs during Ramadan tint their windows so people outside do not see what's going on inside. I suggest that you suggest for your apartment GYM to do the same.

Now re INSIDE the GYM, you see I am a Muslim and I do go every Ramadan to the GYM in Festival City Mall an hour or two before sunset, so by the time I'm done working out it is already time to drink and eat for me  but would it be appropriate for me to complain about people drinking inside the GYM while I went there by my own will? I don't think so.


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Descenter said:


> Officially speaking, there is a fine for eating or drinking during Ramadan day.
> 
> If the offender is a Muslim he/she will be fined, no questions asked.


So if it is a Muslim who is not fasting that day (for any reason), he/she must be careful to avoid eating or drinking outside. Otherwise - fined! Hmmmmm


----------



## Descenter (Jul 8, 2012)

Swerveut said:


> So if it is a Muslim who is not fasting that day (for any reason), he/she must be careful to avoid eating or drinking outside. Otherwise - fined! Hmmmmm


Yes, because as a Muslim you are expected to respect this month (in public) more than non-Muslims


----------



## Swerveut (Jun 24, 2012)

Sure, do it out of respect maybe, but not out of fear of being fined or punished yes? Anyhow, but thats an argument for another thread


----------



## SahD (Jul 19, 2012)

verdikt said:


> I think so. I heard there was a 200 buck fine, but I don't think laws that go against their faith would be taken with little action. I mean, why the hell are we waiting for August to go see The Dark Knight Rises after all?


The Dark Knight Rises was delayed for purely financial reasons. It was not done out of respect for Ramadan. J&C Sons, the region's distributors, have admitted as much on their Facebook page and to journalists. If they were actually culturally sensitive, they wouldn't have scheduled special screenings of The Dark Knight _during_ Ramadan to promote the release of its sequel. Like Harry Potter last year, they feel the film is close enough to Eid that they should wait another month so as to release the film during the holiday and try to reap maximum profit.

Expect to see this trend continue with more high-profile summer films in the coming years as the beginning of Ramadan moves earlier into the summer.

The wonderful irony is that in Indonesia, the world's most populous Muslim-majority country, the film will still release on July 20. I guess the distributors aren't quite as greedy over there.


----------



## madisonjump (Jul 19, 2012)

This is my first ramadan... quite thrilled abt it.


----------



## lapka99 (Jun 22, 2012)

How about hotel beaches? Just wondering, since these are mostly tourist places, is it also not allowed to drink water in public there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, it is not allowed. 

There may be areas where is allowed, but will be coordinated off so that non muslims will not have any view. Is up to the hotel. Out on the beach though, it will not be allowed. 

For small children or pregnant women or elderly, they overlook this but even they should not abuse it. Must be discrete.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Well I went to the Seaview last night and noticed the band wasn't playing 

Is it because Ramadan started at Midnight?


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Ramadan starts after the moon has been sighted, so somewhere around 730-8pm. That's when they officially announce the starting of ramadan as well.


----------



## Triplet's Mom (Jul 4, 2012)

My 7th Ramadan in Dubai


----------



## Sultana (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice information loved it!



wardliz said:


> Thank you! We are moving over the first week of August and I had so many of my questions answered. Are the malls still open or do they have restricted hours too?


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

*Bars For Ramadan*

It seems the folks at Timeoutdubai got themselves in a bit of a pickle by posting a list of bars that would be open during Ramadan on their website. 

'Bars for Ramadan' list sparks protest in Dubai - CNN.com

I and like-minded expats would find(and know) which bars are serving during Ramadan. Having said that, the website should have known better.


----------



## Ohio State Sucks (Jun 12, 2012)

What about beaches--specifically JBR, J.B. Park or Open Beach. Is there a place besides a bathroom where I can drink some water as to not dehydrate?

What's going on a major resorts' pools, like the Atlantis. Surely they have water available for sun worshipers???

Can someone provide advice, based on your experience(s), on how to stay hydrated the beach during Ramadan without offending local customs and regulations during Ramadan?


----------



## Triplet's Mom (Jul 4, 2012)

Drinking and eating is not allowed during fasting hours on public beaches.....but I think it is allowed at private beaches of hotels and resorts.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

Ohio State Sucks said:


> What about beaches--specifically JBR, J.B. Park or Open Beach. Is there a place besides a bathroom where I can drink some water as to not dehydrate?
> 
> What's going on a major resorts' pools, like the Atlantis. Surely they have water available for sun worshipers???
> 
> Can someone provide advice, based on your experience(s), on how to stay hydrated the beach during Ramadan without offending local customs and regulations during Ramadan?


YOU CANNOT EAT OR DRINK IN PUBLIC...end of story. I take a bottle of water in my bag, and go into a bathroom stall and have a drink if necessary. Most of the hotels have a closed off area for you to eat and drink. The malls are open- and a few spots open (like Cinnabun) for "Take Away Only". The restaurants in the malls open for dinner around 7:15- to 3am.


----------



## RoBombay (Jan 1, 2011)

When's this happening? Or did I miss it? Went for an Iftar at Reem Al Bawadi last night. *food coma*



pamela0810 said:


> I will be happy to organize the EF Ramadan Iftar once again this year for all those who have just moved to Dubai. It really is a great way to experience a little bit of the culture.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I say we should do one of these... 

The Best Daily Deals in Dubai North - @Rooftop Lounge at Regent Palace - Iftar Buffet + Shisha

or 

The Best Daily Deals in Dubai South - Radisson Blu F&B - Traditional Iftar with Shisa


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The Radisson Royal one sounds good 

The Best Daily Deals in Dubai South - Radisson Blu F&B - Traditional Iftar with Shisa

I will put up a thread later tonight while I'm waiting for the Olympics Opening Ceremony!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello everyone,

The EF Iftar thread is up. Please confirm your attendance after buying the vouchers. Thanks!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...f-annual-ramadan-iftar-2012-a.html#post854441


----------



## bencyjack1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Triplet's Mom said:


> Drinking and eating is not allowed during fasting hours on public beaches.....but I think it is allowed at private beaches of hotels and resorts.


Hi,
My Friend is doing this fast and this is very tough I can say that for this it needs strong stamina for a whole day. At mid night no one can eat food because its so early..


----------

